# Scout Captains?



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone have any information about Scout company Captains? The Chapter Organization Chart for Space Marines indicates that a Captain should be in charge of the 10th company, but I haven't seen any fluff regarding them. The two notable Scout characters that I know of, Torias Telion of the Ultramarines and Cyrus of the Blood Ravens are both just scout Sergeants, though they have centuries of experience. I can understand why scout sergeants may get relatively more attention, as they would be in charge of whichever scout squads are assigned to the battle companies, but there should still be a Scout Captain for the 10th company as a whole, right?


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Torias is captain of the 10th. As it says he is the equivilent of a chapter marshal but remains in the scouts.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Mindlessness said:


> Torias is captain of the 10th.


Torias Tellion? Ouh, no, your very much mistaken. He is a Sergeant. 










This is the Captain of the 10th company, Master of Recruits.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

My bad. I thought he was... :S

You lackys of the false emperor confuse me


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Also, in the case of the Space Wolves they don't have a 10th company for scouts/recruits. Their scouts are made up of full Wolves who're miserable and don't like being among too many people 

Think the Templars may be different too, they seem to have the scouts mixed in with the squads so I suspect their tenth would be like any other company. I am just speculating though, and could be talking bollocks.


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

So the Master of Recruits is more like a normal Space Marine, in full power-armor rather than the normal scout carapace armor? Hrm. Doesn't seem very scout-like to me 8P


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Grins1878 said:


> Also, in the case of the Space Wolves they don't have a 10th company for scouts/recruits. Their scouts are made up of full Wolves who're miserable and don't like being among too many people
> 
> Think the Templars may be different too, they seem to have the scouts mixed in with the squads so I suspect their tenth would be like any other company. I am just speculating though, and could be talking bollocks.


The Templars simply have Crusades, and each is lead by a Marshall. There is no official Company structure to the Templars and the recruitment is left up to the individual Crusade. Usually the Crusade is equal to greater in size to a normal Codex Chapter Company.

Their Scouts, or Neophytes, are mixed in with their normal Marines, or Initiates.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Alot of the official marine titles are more ceremonial than practical, Its doubtful that the 10th captain actually has that much to do with the day to day training of the scouts, but rather is involved more with the politics of their deployment and just keeping up to date with how the company is doing


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

So it looks like everyone's saying that 10th Company DOES have a captain, but he's likely more of a figurehead than a real hands-on leader and trainer of the scouts. The Scout Sergeants are the one that really do the training, leading their squads on their missions. Got it! Thanks all.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats what some are saying, but I don't know why. Those titles are more than just ceremonial things. The Master of Recruits does help to train the members of the scout company, and he may have ultimate say over who remains a scout and who becomes a full battle brother.

I do believe the master of recruits is specifically responsible for the methods of training for scouts. To weed out practices that are ineffective and introduce ones that are better.


Though Barnster would be right, it also falls to the captain of the tenth to send out the members of the tenth to reinforce the other companies and further train his scouts.


----------



## GhostDog (Apr 16, 2010)

Sons of Dorn by Chris Roberson is about a scout squad that is led by the 10th Co. Captain. You could try there for something.


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Also found a Scout Captain on Lexicanum: Koryvydae, of the Raven Guard. Hands-off guy, leaves training to the scout sergeants in order to lead missions himself, though he does take some scouts with him as recon.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Think it's clear it varies from chapter to chapter. But I don't think scout captains are just glorified recruitment officers. They probably spend most the day taking lectures, supervising combat lessons and imparting wisdom of warfare and so fourth to the new recruits. In a way they have a job more important than a captain in charge of an active-duty company since they are the first stop for filling up the ranks when brother fall in battle.


----------

